# Overclocking help !!



## sanju_nlp81 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Everybody !!

Following is my system configuration. Am new to over clocking, need ur help. Plz guide me.

*picasaweb.google.com/sanzivnlp81/MySystem#5531844901203845538

Eagerly awaiting your inputs


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2010)

can't see the picture. can you post the pic again


----------



## vwad (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is the pic he wants to post. 

*i54.tinypic.com/140f4g9.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 25, 2010)

@OP
If you have intel motherboard, just drop the idea of overclocking. Still you can OC using tool like SetFSB but that's not good enough. Overclocking through BIOS is the best IMO.


----------

